# I Have Been Norty.....



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have been very norty, as my number of hamsters has been slowly dwindling, and i found myself with 5 empty cages.... I decided to call Beryl last night (for those of you who dont know, Beryl runs my local rescue, she often asks me to take certain animals) and told her i had 5 empty cages if she had any that needed them, as it happens, shes a bit over run with hamsters again (18) so asked me to come as soon as.

i could only find 3 carriers, so we will be popping back probably next week when i will take 2 more hamsters, and hope fully 2 baby bunnies, they are 8 weeks at the moment and their owner is desperate to "get rid" and beryl just hasnt the space at the moment, so she asked me if i could please take them, well im a sucker so i agreed, all we know is ones a nethie and ones a mini lop

but i digress, pictures....

Girl 1

































































Girl 2, she has dodgy/damaged teeth not sure if they will sort them selves out in time or if i will have to clip them for her

















































































and the boy









































































































they are all very nervous and scared, but im sure in time they will come around


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww wow , i think i would have to be a sucker too, theyre gorgeous.
well done for taking them on hun:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are gorgeous!!!! My next syrian is gonna have girl one's markings!!! I have seen a few on here recently and they are so scrummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are gorgeous hun, I want them all but would settle for girl 1 at a push.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

ooooggghh there gorgeous hun, well done you for taking them on!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> They are gorgeous hun, I want them all but would settle for girl 1 at a push.


dont you go joining the pet napping bunch now :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> dont you go joining the pet napping bunch now :lol:


Well if you let me have girl 1 Im willing to stand down from pet napping duties, otherwise I cant make any promises .


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not much of a fan of hamsters but that lil boy just looks so scrummy and squishable X3


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well if you let me have girl 1 Im willing to stand down from pet napping duties, otherwise I cant make any promises .


   noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well if you let me have girl 1 Im willing to stand down from pet napping duties, otherwise I cant make any promises .


after having trashed my room, i have now changed my mind, you can have her :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> after having trashed my room, i have now changed my mind, you can have her :lol:


Oooops, err Im not sure I want her now :lol:, what did she do?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

jumped out her cage, im surprised she didnt hurt herself, its the top level of a 4 stack imac (will open the loft up to her when tame) on top of 4ft high shelving unit, and then hid in the corner under that shelf stack and my built in fish tank shelves so i had to pull EVERYthing out aaaaaaaaaagh

oh and shes also a bit of a bar chewer :lol:


----------

